# NO more menstral problems, just IBS



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

About 2 years ago I started to have bad pelvic pain, excessive bleeding with my menstral cycle. I looked into this procedure that saved my life. It is called endometrial abulation and the tradename is genecare. Basically, they burn the wall of the uterus is burned off with sugar water. It is covered by insurance if you have heavy periods (I did) and you have had children and don't want anymore. This is not a hysterectomy. I went from bleeding 7 days (heavily) to 3 days of barely spotting. I love it!!!!! I still get some bloating, but a lot less than before the procedure. I use to get so upset before I got my period, now I am so happy. I only use I could stop burping all the time (I also have acid reflux), I take Zegrid for the acid reflux, but I am still burping all the time. Any advice?


----------

